# Too Bad I'm Not On The Hill



## Kjerstin Klein (Oct 16, 2008)

It is the day after Thanksgiving and I am sad. This time last year I was jonesing to get done with work so I could head out on to the slopes. This year, however, I keep looking out hopefully whenever I can just hoping to see some flakey white stuff coming down. It has been too warm for our local slope to even make snow. I realize that any time we can be on the mountain before Christmas we are lucky but I had such a great early season last year I was REALLY hoping this year would be a repeat.

Instead, I am using my time to prep, getting 4 people ready for the season is not easy but my little Grometz need new gear since they grew so much this summer and I have to haul all our stuff up to the mountain house since it never made it back up there after our Utah trip last year.

I guess I should be greatful for the time but it is small consolation - maybe I'll take a few minutes to chant to the snow gods. It is just too bad I'm not on the hill


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)




----------

